# Does anyone also own pet birds?



## MaryG1959 (Aug 28, 2008)

I own several pet birds and was wondering (in general) how your chihuahua's act w/birds. Romeo at this point is more interested in the food they throw on the ground.....he has looked up to see them a couple times.... So, I either avoid having him in the same room or use a squirt bottle to distract him.

anyone else own birds?


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

I have birds and my dogs leave them alone. I've not had any problems. I even came into the room one day and my African Grey and Shih Tzu were playing together. I wish I could have gotten a video of it.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I used to always have birds, but I haven't had any while I have Yoshi. She hates birds. Whenever we go to someone's house who has a bird, she sits there and barks at it. She especially hates when they dance in front of the mirror lol. I think she's afraid of them, the way they fly around so fast. She hides when we go into the pet store and there are macaws out of the cages.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

My Yoshi growls at my aunts Macaw and he will chase birds if we are out and about...pretty funny as he is not as big as most of the birds he chases;-) Ofcourse Chibi just wants to make friends with them


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

^ Yes my Yoshi chases them too. I dunno what she thinks she's gonna do with it when she gets it lol, they really are big compared to chis


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

My Budgie, Olly, passed away this morning  But when he was alive whenevr you would say his name all three of them would run over to the cage and start barking.


----------



## ILoveMyChiChiBaby (Jun 11, 2008)

My sister has a bird. Sakura ignores him. It's almsot as if he's not even there.


----------



## maureen (May 9, 2004)

Linipi Chihuahuas said:


> My Budgie, Olly, passed away this morning  But when he was alive whenevr you would say his name all three of them would run over to the cage and start barking.


So sorry to hear about Olly.


----------



## Cyndi (Jun 4, 2008)

for the most part, mine leave my birds alone. they only interest that they take is in the seeding of the forest that my birds do. So, as long as i try and run the sweeper every day (which i fail) they don't get to be floor grazers.


----------



## Radar_Love (Dec 19, 2007)

I have a parakeet....lol. The dogs don't seem to mind it at all. Although it's pretty quiet most of the time.


----------



## MaryG1959 (Aug 28, 2008)

I won't permit aggression around here. First of all, a macaw could snap a little chihuahuas leg in half......their beaks exert 350 lbs per sq in of pressure. Secondly, to let a dog sit and bark continually at a macaw is cruel to the macaw......

When Romeo showed attention to my birds I filled the squirt bottle up w/ice water and sprayed him w/o him seeing where the spray was coming from. He figured out quickly that if he pays attention to the birds, the water comes from NO WHERE and is VERY cold.


----------

